# What happens if DHA don't process renewal before old permit expires?!



## agk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi there, I wonder if anyone can help with this query....

I submitted my spousal renewal application to VFS global 60 days before my old permit expired (as advised by VFS, and stated online as their advised time for applying). On VFS FAQs, and after enquiring via their hotline, I have been told it can take 8-12 weeks for the renewal to come through.

What happens if my current permit expires before I get my renewal!?

I am then in South Africa without a valid permit, which surely cannot be a good thing?

Many thanks for any advice...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

agk1 said:


> Hi there, I wonder if anyone can help with this query....
> 
> I submitted my spousal renewal application to VFS global 60 days before my old permit expired (as advised by VFS, and stated online as their advised time for applying). On VFS FAQs, and after enquiring via their hotline, I have been told it can take 8-12 weeks for the renewal to come through.
> 
> ...


This is the situation people have been complaining about for years. It isn't a good thing and makes it impossible for you to leave the country without being banned from returning (for a period of time).

You can try and submit a letter of demand or a court order.

I hope you get your visa in time.


----------

